# Recent video from the Knackered Valley RR



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

My garden has pretty much matured and the flowers are in full bloom so I thought it was a good time to make a video.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Wayne;

Thank you. I enjoyed the video. I do hope that you have some "tomato gons" in the storage yard, awaiting what appears to be a bumper tomato harvest.

Best,
David Meashey


----------

